# Surveyor's report when buying a house



## bowhart (30 Mar 2010)

Hi, am in the process of purchasing a house at the mo and have got surveyor's report which advised that the cracks in some of the walls were more than just settling cracks and maybe structural.  The hse is only 7 or 8 yrs old and was rented for the entire period - it is a good buy but I'm unsure how to proceed now - any advice?


----------



## picorette (30 Mar 2010)

You could talk to the Surveyor to get more information, but also if you are seriously considering buying it,  ask a Structural Engineer to take a look and give you a report, should only cost about €150 and would be worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## missdaisy (30 Mar 2010)

I would definitely advise getting a structural survey done. If it appears that there is subsidence ensure the house is insured and reduce your offer accordingly.


----------



## mathepac (30 Mar 2010)

You employed a surveyor and paid out good money for a survey for what purpose exactly? When I did it it was to avoid buying a house with possible structural or other problems. What makes you think the house is "a good buy" if it might cost a bit to fix up and might never be insurable even if fixed up? Is there a shortage of decent properties for sale in that area at the moment?

Your surveyor has high-lighted  possible structural problems with the property, now you walk away. Suggestions that you pay out more money to evaluate the extent of the problem (sellers may not agree to this) or use the surveyor's report as a bargaining chip are quite frankly nonsensical.

Your surveyor has justified his/her fee by reporting major issues and has potentially saved you money and major hassle.


----------



## bowhart (30 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your replies.  It appears to be an issue with the block work above the upstairs windows - apparently not enough blocks between roof and upper windows.  Will look into getting a structural engineers opinion or should the vendor do this?


----------



## onq (30 Mar 2010)

Bowhart,

As a minimum, to get a full picture of the structure and possible problems I would contact an engineer as the matters appear to be structural.

BTW, what do you mean _"apparently not enough blocks between roof and upper windows"?

_
ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be    taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at    hand.


----------



## bowhart (31 Mar 2010)

The surveyor has stated that the distance between the upstairs window and the roof is probably not great enough and this is causing cracking in the plaster on the front wall.  He described it as a defect and advised it could be rectified by the original builder.  He is compiling his report which will be sent to the vendor and it will be up to the vendor to proceed as necessary.  But such faults are turning me off the property.  Obviously its difficult to get your opinions without inspecting the property but have you come across such a "defect" in the past?  
Surveyor suggested a way of recitifying the issue would be to secure the wall to the roof with the use of straps from the roof and putting another plaster board over the original wall - he said this would be the least messy way of fixing it.  Any advice?


----------



## onq (31 Mar 2010)

I am no wiser now than before. 

There is no set minimum for the wall between window and roof.
Often the eaves boxing can come down to the window head in 1970's houses.
The issue is whether or not the structure of window head + wall + wall plate can securely transmit the roof load to the ground.
You're right I cannot say more without inspecting but the advice you've been given makes no sense.

I don't wish to cast aspersions on the person involved, but can I respectfully suggest that comments about structural remedies, that don't rely on either:
(i) opening up to determine the cause or
(ii) having an engineer inspect, ​should be taken with a large pinch of salt.
This is the more properly the domain of a structural engineer and when you look at some of the disasters posted about on AAM you'll see its money well spent.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be     taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at     hand.


----------



## bowhart (31 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the respone ONQ


----------

